# Up substrate



## Trebor127 (28 Jan 2015)

Has anybody any experience of  http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/aquarium-substrate/products/up-aqua-sand-substrate-black and how much does 5kg compare to 9 litres of ADA?

Rob


----------



## Paulo Soares (29 Jan 2015)

Why dont´you tried "Tropica Plant Growth"? 
It´s the best taking under consideration price versus quality. 

Take a look at it.

Hugs


----------



## Trebor127 (29 Jan 2015)

Paulo Soares said:


> Why dont´you tried "Tropica Plant Growth"?
> It´s the best taking under consideration price versus quality.
> 
> Take a look at it.
> ...


I don't fancy a substrate which needs to be capped.. Had bad experience with it mixing and entering the water in the past with my heavy hand! 

Cheera
Rob


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Jan 2015)

Hello,
     The Up Aqua is an alternative to the ADA product. It is baked clay with nutrients just like Amazonia, but it is baked a little longer so the final product is harder, not soft like Amazonia, so it has less resistance to breakdown. It also has much less Nitrogen than Aquasoil, so there is no ammonia ejection into the water column. Well worth a try if the price is similar or lower.

Cheers,


----------



## Trebor127 (29 Jan 2015)

ceg4048 said:


> Hello,
> The Up Aqua is an alternative to the ADA product. It is baked clay with nutrients just like Amazonia, but it is baked a little longer so the final product is harder, not soft like Amazonia, so it has less resistance to breakdown. It also has much less Nitrogen than Aquasoil, so there is no ammonia ejection into the water column. Well worth a try if the price is similar or lower.
> 
> Cheers,


I've ended up going for 3 bags of Ada amazonian.  Hadn't realised it had been 'reduced'  to £28 per bag. 

Got a new stand on order aswell (roma 200 in oak)  so will be cycling my new filter as well so the release of ammonia isn't necessarily a bad thing. 

Rob


----------

